# A Brawler's Diary



## fUnc17 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have some new goals, so its time for a new journal. I've been keeping up with my workouts just havent been able to post due to 2 jobs. Diet has yet to be worked out yet, but i want it to be clean and around maintenance (which i have no clue what that is just yet). 

*Goals
*Increase total body strength
Increase effeciency
Lean out
Increase flexibility
Bench 365
Power Snatch 225
Deadlift 545 (DOH)

I have recently switched to a completely DOH deadlift and I find it much better and more comfortable than alternating my grip. I have a very strong grip so I am not limited just yet.

I will be entering in a traditional jiu jitsu competition very soon, will find out the details shortly (I train BJJ 3 days/week). Furthermore, i plan to train some stand up (most likely muay thai).

As of right now, i dont care about hypertrophy. I look to maintain what I have and eventually increase my muscle mass during the winter.

Age: 20
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 215


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 27, 2006)

And here's the routine...

* Upper Power/Lower Strength*

Speed bench @ 60 % 8x2
DOH Deadlifts @ 90% 3x3

_ assistance work_
Bulgarian squat 
Standing OH press 
Weighted Pullups 
EZ bar curls
3x8-12

---------------------
* Upper Strength/Lower Power*

Bench Press 3x3 @ 90%
Speed Squat @ 60% 8x2

_ assistance_
1 Leg DB RDL 
BB Rows 
Power Shrugs
Weighted Dips
3x8-12

Sprints
3x30m
1x60m

--------------------
* Overall conditioning*

2x10 (12RM)
power snatches (9x1)
front squat 
incline BB press
step ups
1 arm db row

_ Agility_ 
Front step, Back step 
Lateral shuffling 
Lateral weaving
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo
2x10

_ Dynamic mobility_
Front step, Back step - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk
Lateral shuffling - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk
Lateral weaving - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk

_ GPP Work_
D.A.R.C. swing x15 l/r
2 handed swing x30
Burpee high pull x5 l/r
Sand bag squats x10

on, off, on, off, on, off, off


I will change the GPP work every week with the exception of the DARC swing, that is a neccesity for me. WIll do things like car pulls/pushs, sledge hammer, med ball throw, etc.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength*

Speed bench @ 60 % - 165/8x2
DOH Deadlifts @ 90% - 345/4x2 (will start 3x3 next week, this is also no where near 90% of my 1RM, will slowly work up there)

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 135/3x8
Standing OH press - 145/2x8
Weighted Pullups - bw+45/20 total
EZ bar curls - 65/2x10
3x8-12

This was yesterday's workout


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 28, 2006)

* Upper Strength/Lower Power*

Bench Press - 255/3x3
Speed Squat -225/8x2

_ assistance_
1 Leg DB RDL - 2x72lbs Kettlebell (1 each hand)/3x8
BB Rows - 225/3x8
Power Shrugs - 225/2x20
Weighted Dips - bw+45/3x8
3x8-12

Good workout. last set of bench was tough at first... esp the 2nd rep, after the 2nd rep i reset and nailed the 3rd rep with flawless form, one of the best reps ive ever head, weight shot up 100x easier than the previous 2 reps. i love the feeling of nailing form on bench, makes it so much easier.

No sprints today, way way too humid and muggy out. Jiu jitsu tonite.. so thatll be my cardio


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice set of goals.

How has the BJJ been going?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 28, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Nice set of goals.
> 
> How has the BJJ been going?



I am getting very good at it. When I first started I kind of just laid on the ground and used my instincts, now that I know what to do, its alot easier to get out of shit, and use my strength more effeciently. I need to keep practicing my technique, increase my speed and ill do fine at the comp. After that I really want to try some MMA.


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2006)

Do it up.


----------



## assassin (Jun 29, 2006)

that'l be an interesting program .... best wishes m8


----------



## KelJu (Jun 30, 2006)

Looks good man, I am eager to see how this works out for you.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 30, 2006)

* Overall conditioning*

snatches - 95/8x2
front squat - 185/2x10
incline BB press - 185/2x10
step ups - 50/2x10
1 arm db row - 80/2x10

_ Agility_ 
Front step, Back step 
Lateral shuffling 
Lateral weaving
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo
2x10

_ Dynamic mobility_
Front step, Back step - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk - 16kg
Lateral shuffling - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk - 16kg
Lateral weaving - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk - 16kg


_ GPP Work_
D.A.R.C. swing x15 l/r - 52lbs
KB Swing x25 - 52lbs


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength*

Speed bench @ 60 % - 165/8x2
DOH Deadlifts @ 90% - 355/3x3

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 135/3x8
Standing OH press - 155/1x8, 145/1x8, 135/1x8
Weighted Pullups - bw+45/20 total

good workout, 355 was light as hell. skipped the curls.. and i overshot my OH pressing strength by alot. shoulda went with 3x8 of 145


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks good, nice OH pressing.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

fufu - thanks

my dad really helped me today, he pointed out that i was putting all the weight on my toes. he showed me i needed to get closer to the bar and make certain my heels were taking the brunt of the weight so my P-chain automatically fired correctly. After a few tries , I really felt it. I believe this is why I got hurt. Improper form repeated over and over, putting way too much weight on my tibia and improper fire of the P-chain resulting in too much lower back stress. I felt much much better after deadlifting correctly. 

I also have been reading alot of Dan john's stuff, really cool shit. alot of oly lifting. I really want to make a slow switchover soon. Once I reach my goals I think I will go with a westside sort of template and on DE days do oly lifts


----------



## fufu (Jul 3, 2006)

I hear you, I hurt my back because I was pulling with the bar out in front of my toes when I first started. I've been making sure I start the movement I have the bar touching my shins. I have to get that chest out and shoulders back to keep the weight on my heels. I haven't had back pain from deadlifts since I started working on my form. I only deadlift sumo stance now, it feels great for me. Conventional stance just doesn't feel right and it bothers my by back and glutes.

I've also been using the old Converse Chuck Taylor's for all squatting and deadlifts, I really like them.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I hear you, I hurt my back because I was pulling with the bar out in front of my toes when I first started. I've been making sure I start the movement I have the bar touching my shins. I have to get that chest out and shoulders back to keep the weight on my heels. I haven't had back pain from deadlifts since I started working on my form. I only deadlift sumo stance now, it feels great for me. Conventional stance just doesn't feel right and it bothers my by back and glutes.
> 
> I've also been using the old Converse Chuck Taylor's for all squatting and deadlifts, I really like them.



Those shoes are perfect for lifting. I am fortunate enough to be able to lift @ home so I do everything barefoot


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2006)

Program looks pretty damn solid. Good luck with your meets.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 3, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Have some new goals, so its time for a new journal. I've been keeping up with my workouts just havent been able to post due to 2 jobs. Diet has yet to be worked out yet, but i want it to be clean and around maintenance (which i have no clue what that is just yet).
> 
> *Goals
> *Increase total body strength
> ...





Grapplers Quest?

I competed at the last one....


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 3, 2006)

double d - thanks man
bigdyl - no idea what the tourny name is, il try to find out some more info tnite at class


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 5, 2006)

Holy shit, weighed myself this morning after a piss, I only weigh 202.5lbs! I guess its mostly water since coming off creatine, we'll see if my strength went down at all today. I think I might need a refeed or something


----------



## fufu (Jul 5, 2006)

I was weighing 180 a couple days ago in the morning and today I was 176. Crazy how it jumps around sometimes.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 5, 2006)

fufu - iknow, i really dont care about my weight, if i weigh less and can lift more thats even better its about whats in the mirror

added some pictures of my progress, coming along alot quicker than i though i would, i must say i am proud of myself so far


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 5, 2006)

* Upper Strength/Lower Power*

Bench Press - 265/3x3 lol... see below
Speed Squat -225/8x2

_ assistance_
1 Leg DB RDL - 2x72lbs Kettlebell (1 each hand)/2x8
BB Rows - 225/3x8
Weighted Dips - bw+45/1x10 bw+45/2x8
3x8-12

lol, well i made a mistake today, but in a good way. in stead of putting 260 on the bar like i planned to, i accidently put on 265 without realising it until after my 2nd set. i looked at the bar and added it up while i was resting and i was like wtf.. 265? i am a week ahead i guess.. so i will just take it from here. great workout.

bw: 202.5 before my shit


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have been following your journal for a while and i'm impressed with your strength and goals. Everything is looking good so far and you made a huge improvement in size as well judging from your pictures.

I don't know if you posted it before, but would you mind posting your cutting diet? That way i can pick at it and see what is needed and what isn't to fit my needs. Thanks bro.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 5, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I have been following your journal for a while and i'm impressed with your strength and goals. Everything is looking good so far and you made a huge improvement in size as well judging from your pictures.
> 
> I don't know if you posted it before, but would you mind posting your cutting diet? That way i can pick at it and see what is needed and what isn't to fit my needs. Thanks bro.


*1
*6 whites
1 whole
1/2 cup rolled oats

*2 (PWO)
*2 scoops whey
1/3 cup blueberries
1 tbsp honey
1/2 cup rolled oats

*3
*8oz steak
1/2 sweet potato
broccoli (cooked with 1 Tbsp olive oil + garlic)
3 fish caps

*4
*1 can of tuna
1 Tbsp olive oil
spinach
3 fish caps

*5
*6oz salmon
spinach

*6
*2 scoops whey
1 Tbsp natural pb

drink alot of water, all day.
multi vitamin
vit C

It's not always the same, esp on days that I work, i usually bring a muscle milk shake with me if im only working 4 hrs, if more i take a meal with me. something like a chicken breast, aspargus, unsalted sunflower seeds. If i'm hungry in between meals i eat some unsalted sunflower seeds to hold me over.

i dont really have a set diet to be honest, i just know what to eat, and how much. i go by what i feel. for the most part it is low carb. it's easy this way... i hate having to eat something and then feeling bad if i dont because it fucks with my total cals. i eat alot of protein and alot of fat, and keep carbs moderate to low, thats my diet.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 7, 2006)

* Overall conditioning*

snatches w/ overhead squat combo - 95/8x2
front squat - 185/2x10
incline BB press - 185/2x10
step ups - 50/2x10
1 arm db row - 80/2x10

No kettlebells or GPP today, had to cut it short, go to run to work plus im feeling a little lethargic. Will do GPP tomorrow, take a day off then deload and start up again. Deadlift will start @ 365/3x3, Bench @ 270/3x3

Anyway, since fixing my dead form, as well as squat form (overhead squats and snatching helps alot) as well as stretching pre/post workout and pre/post jiu jitsu my back and everything else feels great. I have to stick to 3 weeks on for until I start upping calories again. I will overtrain if I go over 3 weeks straight on this program, I feel it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 7, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 7, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> * Overall conditioning*
> snatches w/ overhead squat combo - 95/8x2
> front squat - 185/2x10
> incline BB press - 185/2x10
> ...



Very cool, this might just land somewhere in my upcomming program. Good work!


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength
DELOAD

*warmup - 8kg Kbell swings/25
stretch
 
Speed bench @ 60 % - 165/8x2
DOH Deadlifts @ 90% - 315/3x3 

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 135/2x8
Standing OH press - 150/2x8
Weighted Pullups - bw+45/20 total
DB hammer curls - 40/1x10
Reverse flyes - 20/1x12
3x8-12

stretch

Good workout. Felt like a vagina using 315, but whatever. Dropped assistance work volume slightly in prep for my week off. Did some reverse flyes, might just do those or scarecrows in place of the curls. 

I plan to hit some PR's on flat Bench very soon. deadlift is still way way out of range right now. Like i've said, taking it slow with the deads.

Also think i'm going to start introducing more sprints into my routine. i really want to finish off this cut, it has taken fucking forever and although im very very lean, i'd like to  cut down another 1-2%


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength

*warmup - 8kg Kbell swings/25
stretch
 
Speed bench  - 165/8x2
DOH Deadlifts - 365/3x3 

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 155/3x8
Standing OH press - 150/2x8
Weighted Pullups - bw+45/20 total
Reverse hypers - 50/2x8
Concentration curls - 40/1x8

stretch

Felt incredibly strong today. Especially on the bench and bulg squats. My balance is improving rapidly, and I feel I can add more weight to the bulg squats already. I didn't lose my balance at all today.

Did reverse hypers, probably will leave them on this day and do scarecrows or reverse flys on my upper strength day..they should be swapped but it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Gooood stuff. How's BJJ going?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 17, 2006)

fufu - its real good. i sparr about 5 times per week now so i'm getting a shit load of practice in, working everyone in sight except my instructor, and even he is having trouble with me now... my strength endurance has shot up a shit load too, i can do drills then sparr and have alot left in the tank to go 10-15 minutes full speed. I house people now.


----------



## fufu (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice man, keep on keepin' on.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Upper Strength/Lower Power

Yesterday (5/19/06)
* 
Bench Press - 270/2x3, 270/2, fail on 3rd rep. 265/3x3
Speed Squat -225/8x2

_ assistance_
1 Leg DB RDL - 2x72lbs Kettlebell (1 each hand)/3x8
BB Rows - 225/3x8
Reverse flies - 20/2x10
Weighted Dips - bw+45/3x8

270 felt very heavy today... poor nutrition definitately being the cause. unsure what i will go with next week but it definately will not be 275.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Working making your diet suffer?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Working making your diet suffer?


yup, as well as a stressful work enviorment.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 21, 2006)

* Overall conditioning*

front squat - 185/2x10
incline BB press - 185/2x10
step ups - 60/2x10
1 arm db row - 90/2x10

_ Agility_ 
Front step, Back step 
Lateral shuffling 
Lateral weaving
Lateral shuffle & weaving combo
2x10

_ Dynamic mobility_
Front step, Back step - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk - 16kg
Lateral shuffling - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk - 16kg
Lateral weaving - 1x10 weighted in rack, 1x10 weighted in jerk - 16kg


_ GPP Work_
Snatches - 16kg/20

No time for snatches/OH squats today. I need to bump the weight up, way too easy


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 22, 2006)

mon - upper power/lower strength
    BJJ

tue - sprints  

wed - lower power/upper strength
    BJJ

th  - sprints

fri - overall conditioning/GPP

sat - off
sun - BJJ

Carbs   = 1925 calories
      480g

Protein = 1050 calories
      262g

Fat     = 525 calories
      58g


11 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 cup oats, grapefruit   
2 scoops whey, 1 cup oats, .25 cup blueberries, gatorade, ff yogurt, 1 tbsp honey 
6oz chicken breast, 2 cups yam, spinach, 1 cup avocado    
1 cup cottage cheese, 2 cups yam, broccoli, 1 Tbsp Olive oil     
6oz flank, .5 cups brown rice, asparagus
2 scoops casein, 1 Tbsp flax oil 

1 cheat meal on saturday

3500 calories
213lbs give or take

Goals 
preserve LBM
get to 5% bf
Continue to train BJJ
Increase flexibility significantly 
365 Bench
545 DOH Deadlift
100 Total snatches with the 16kg kettlebell


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2006)

How do you eat 12 eggs in one sitting? I have trouble enough trying to down 5-6 not because of the taste (i like it) but it takes a while to chew and swallow. Kind of like pretzels if u know what i mean.


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

I can have about 6-8 large eggs, but anymore than that becomes difficult.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 22, 2006)

shiz - easy.. scramble them all. eggs i can eat for days, especially for breakfast


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 23, 2006)

oh, i see .. i boil mine


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 23, 2006)

yea... i dont mind making breakfast. theres something about premaking eggs and keeping them in the fridge that bothers me. i like eggs hot


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Upper Power/Lower Strength

*warmup - 8kg Kbell swings/25
stretch
 
Speed bench  - 165/8x2
DOH Deadlifts - 375/3x3 

_assistance work_
Bulgarian squat - 165/3x8 *PB*
Standing OH press - 155/2x8
Weighted Pullups - bw+45/20 total
Reverse Flies - 20/1x8

stretch

Good ass workout. Put reverse flies on lower strength day, reverse hypers will go on upper strength. Bulg squats were amazing to say the least... i miss squatting, I need to start again. Incredible leg pumps. My legs are always fresh, I need to start pounding them again. Maybe exchange bulg squats for atg squats, hmmmm


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

nice squattage.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 26, 2006)

fufu - thanks

i need to get bigger again, my ego is completely deflated, i feel like a skinny little bitch at 210lbs. I need to diet the fuck back up to 225-230 and have 18.5" arms again, those were the days.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

When are you gonna start upping the cals?


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 26, 2006)

fufu - this week


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Upper Strength/Lower Power
*
activation
dynamic flex

Bench Press - 270/3x3
Speed Squat -225/8x2

_ assistance_
1 Leg DB RDL - 2x72lbs Kettlebell (1 each hand)/3x8
BB Rows - 225/3x8
Reverse hypers - 50/3x8
Weighted Dips - bw+25/4x8

static stretch

Good w/o. My joints are starting to suffer (elbows mainly) because of the weight and BJJ. I think I may put my strength goals on hold for a month and up the rep range to 8-12 to give my joints a rest. The hypertrophy will do me good

Lowered weight on the dips, added another set.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice benching and row strength.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jul 26, 2006)

sean - thank u

bjj was the shizzzz tonite. did the usual warmup, learned a few escapes from guard, sparred, did 600 situps, and had a niiiice stretch after.

the white belt tourny is coming up, me and my friend have been training for it. we both should do exceptional


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 2, 2006)

new routine for me. taking a break from strength training. time to put on some muscle, up the reps and cals accordingly. 

Back squats - 315/8, 275/2x8 (havent back squatted in over 6 months, weight was easy)
Seated cable row - 150/3x10 (barbell weight)
Bench Press - 235/8, 225/2x8 (this was pathetic, i suck with anything over than 4 reps at this present time)
WG Pulldowns - 110/3x10 (barbell weight)
Step ups - 60/3x10
DB OH press - 60's/3x8

It is so fucking nasty outside. It's approaching 115 F here, and in my basement its even hotter. After a week off from training and shitty dieting along with the heat, this workout didnt feel great, but it was good to be back in the gym and finally put some weight on my back.

BW: 200lbs, uhhh...yea.


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome squats. How much were you expecting to bench at those reps?


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 2, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Awesome squats. How much were you expecting to bench at those reps?


if i came fresh out of my strength training, kept my diet, and if it wasnt 115+ degrees out, i was shooting for 235/3x8, or at least one set @ 245.

everytime i change my reps drastically like this i make crazy progress the first 2 months, il be up to 220 in no time and benching 245/3x8, real soon. i want to get my squat to at least 385/3x8, which will be the easiest lift to increase. another 70lbs on my squat is nothing to me... i'm weird, i rep 315 for 8 pretty easily, but i can single over 100lbs more


----------



## the nut (Aug 4, 2006)

nice job


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 4, 2006)

week 1 volume + intensity is lower than coming weeks

deadlifts - 365/2x8 
CG chins - bw+25/25 total (6 sets)
1 legged leg press - 290/3x8
DB rows - 90/3x8
DB Arnold press - 60/3x10
Skullcrushers - 65/3x10

good workout. repitition deadlift work was awesome, did them over/under grip. havent done more than 3-5 reps in over 6 months. altho volume was low..

alot of shit going on in my life, most of it bad. not in good moods as of late, only thing keeping myself together is my ambitious nature and my boys.


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 6, 2006)

BJJ was awesome today, got to train with my boy whose a blue belt as well as my black belt trainer. i love training with people that are more experienced and better than me because i get better right in front of them and they were both complimenting me left and right today.

finally learning to use my head instead of my strength. my boy alex (the blue belt) said it was the first time he felt me roll with him and not use my strength, he said it was because i was thinking. and he's right

aggrevated my knee slightlytoday. nothing serious, just uncomfortableness, result of sparring i presume. icing it right now, workout tomorrow instead


----------



## fufu (Aug 23, 2006)

Are you still training? How is the BJJ going? Any updates on the comp?


----------



## fUnc17 (Aug 24, 2006)

yup im still here, been busy with work. i train 3 days a week, fullbody (1 day is dedicated to strength) bjj is great right now, been training with cops (you have no idea how fun it is to beat up cops), and the tourny i didnt end up making but my friend did. he ended up losing to a kid on his team, but he had been training for 3 yrs just never got his blue belt cuz he slacked off


----------



## fufu (Aug 24, 2006)

Haha, I'd love to tap some popo.


----------

